

The Local to Global Principle: A problem solving heuristic - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/11/the-local-to-global-principle/

======
jmount
We identify a useful problem solving heuristic which we demonstrate on
PageRank, speech recognition and machine learning.

